# South Florida Z Car Club January Event



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

*Jan 12 - 35th Annual SCCA Winter Nationals*
Once again Moroso Motorsports Park and the Sports Car Club of America (SCCA) bring exciting road racing to Florida on January 12, 2003 during the Braman Motorcars SCCA Winter Nationals. This is amateur road racing at its best. There are classes for street cars, formula cars, sports racers, the popular Formula Vee open wheel class, as well as many others.

Tickets are $15 for general admission and a Z car area will be setup along the track to display our cars and socialize as well as watch the cars fly by, should be a lot of fun and great way to get the new year started. We will be having food available so please advise if you plan to attend so we get enough food, either post here or email me at [email protected]

Go here for more info on Moroso http://www.morosomotorsportspark.com/rcsccawinternats.html

and here for our calendar http://www.sfzcc.com/page3.html

"Z Car Meeting Spot" 9:30 am-Sunday (1/12) - The DoubleTree Hotel in Palm Beach Gardens. I-95 (PGA Blvd. exit), after you exit the ramp, head West, and it will be immediately on the Right hand side, we'll meet in the West side parking lot. From this location, our Z's will gather and head out to Moroso together, and arrive there around 10 am.

** If you cannot meet the rest of us at this time, just meet us out at Moroso-you'll see the Z's on the West side of the track.** For directions to Moroso, visit: http://www.morosomotorsportspark.com/maps.html


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

Almost here so far we have 24 Z's coming and should be a great time.


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

One last remider!!


----------

